# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 1-24 Hours Verified | Unverified| Unlimited BM | 1 and 5 Ad Accounts | Unlimited Spend | Original |

## AlinaTayab

Hello, I have five years of experience in providing all kinds of Business Managers to more than 100 valuable customers.

CONFIRMED FACEBOOK Business Manager

1. Verified Business Manager
2. Unverified Business Manager
3. BM1 BM5 No Limit
4. Reliable
5. USA BM
6. Genuine BM

INCLUDED: A GUIDE AND INSTRUCTIONS

Deal comes complete with instructions on how to connect to the account and maintain it in a secure manner.

Ensure 100% replacement guarantee in one day or less

support for the rest of time, forever.

Immediately after installation, delivery. Sometimes it could take between 60 and 24 hours (rely upon country and volume of request)



Contact


WhatsApp: +923261806776

Поделиться в WhatsApp


Telegram: @kimsilver001

Telegram: Contact @kimsilver001

Skype:

live:.cid.752539f4c1b1f7c5

Discord

Kimsilver001#7818

PAYMENT METHOD :

PAYONEER
TRANSFER WISE
ALL CRYPTO PAYMENTS ACCEPTED

----------


## AlinaTayab

Payment method :

Payoneer
transfer wise
all crypto payments accepted

----------


## AlinaTayab

Welcome to my store

----------


## AlinaTayab

Bump thread

----------


## AlinaTayab

you can havescam free products here

----------


## AlinaTayab

Contact Us

----------


## Aleenahanif

Welcome to my store

----------


## Aleenahanif

Hi come fast and have best servises

----------


## Aleenahanif

We will give scam free products

----------


## Aleenahanif

You can contact us 24/7

----------


## Aleenahanif

For further deatails must contact

----------

